# book multi carnet quick



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

ive just booked my multi trip carnet with sea france and the wanted £192 for 3 returns PLUS £25 suppliment each crossing because we are over 5.5mtr long 8O luckily i was just vewing the terms and conditions where it states only motorhomes over 8mtr have suppliments so i told them this they checked the website and honored this and told me it should have been changed
so book now before they change the website


----------

